# GOT my Fahaka!!



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey all,

Well thanks to a very kind fellow puffer lover, I got sent from calagary a 
baby Fahaka puffer, His name is Samson, and I was told well in the LFS he killed 6 of the other fahaka in the tank and had to be placed in his own tank.
hes gonna be a big fish when he gets all big


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you really like your puffers


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> you really like your puffers


yeah , I love em, the have major personalities.. 

Don


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yea definitely, i am thinking of doing dwarf puffer setup sometime in the future, once i get i get more plants

nice looking fish too


----------



## RyanWilton42 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice. Where'd you pick him up and for how much? Cuz I saw some for sale at Big Als in Vauaghn for $20


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanWilton42 said:


> Very nice. Where'd you pick him up and for how much? Cuz I saw some for sale at Big Als in Vauaghn for $20


Thanks 

Mine was sent to me from Calgary. person I know there, shipped him to me 

Don


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Oo those are soo cool! love how they swim too  just adorable


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh lovely! I only have my pea puffer atm but that guy is handsome!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I had one of those as a kid. It was either a fahaka or an Mbu. It grew to about a foot if my memory is correct. 

Be careful. They can take your finger off when they get big. I remember my Dad showing me how strong they were with a stick. It could snap a stick as thick as a finger with very little effort. And they get even more aggressive as they grow.

But man are they cool fish.


----------



## beapeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice Fahaka you got there!! how much was it? and which store did you get it?


----------

